# New gaggia grinder



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All.

I bought the Gaggia grinder that was shown in the deal section from Italy.

It has arrived today which was very quick

It is quite well used.

I am not sure what I have bought it looked like a MD64 old style.

This unit is mostly metal and it has 85 or there about burrs the top one is on a solid brass plate.

I am not sure the voltage it will take the plug has 3 round pins in a line.

I have taken photos.

I will try and workout how to upload them

When I get home.

This thing ways a ton.

Has any one an idea what it could be.

Paul


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Picture would help


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I suppose I have bought a lemon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

it looks like some variant of a gaggia md 85 commercial ?

85 m flat burrs! does the motor work?

should be good if it works ...


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes the motor works it was 240 volts

I wasnt sure as it had no plate on it

Can you buy burrs as they look pretty worn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

carper2k said:


> Yes the motor works it was 240 volts
> 
> I wasnt sure as it had no plate on it
> 
> Can you buy burrs as they look pretty worn


If that's what it is, coffeechap might be able to give you the gospel on it and where burrs can be got from

There was a guy who is the distributor for gaggia uk on here

Plus gaggiamanualservices also might be worth a try , he's a member here but also has a site

I think gets parts direct from Italy

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad tbh mate. Nice firm brush to clear all the old gunge away.

dfk had a link the other day to buy a converter for a couple of quid.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14679-Help-needed-to-get-the-right-plug&highlight=converter


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The burrs should be easily available try Scott at Happy Donkey or Peter at Espresso Underground for them as they keep quite a lot of stuff in stock, LF do sell them but it's uneconomic for me to just buy a single set of burrs from there, so unless anyone else wants/needs stuff thats a no go.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome. That's even better than we thought it was. Huge burrs has got to be a good thing!

Get an adapter and turn it on. If I remember the listing said it worked, right?

Just stripped, cleaned, fixed and modded my mdf today. That looks like it would eat my little gaggia grinder.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I have dtripped ,cleaned and tested the md 85

It works and grinds but I need to sort out how the machine operates on the micro switches

The on the doser hopper will switch it off but only if I fo it by hand

The one on the doser arm runs on a cam but that doesnt seem to do any thing

Paul


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

That's an Italian mains plug.. travel-type adapter or just cut it off and fit a UK plug.

Looks like it could do with a jolly good clean out! I ended up completely stripping the Anfim I got on Ebay - got almost a full cup of grotty grounds out. Just waiting for burrs to come into stock and get that one going.


----------

